# Styles



## Koga-Shinobi (Sep 23, 2002)

Hi, 

I've been looking into starting a MA for a while now, at present my interests are on ninjitsu, jujitsu and Aikido. 

How much different in Ninjitsu from Jujitsu, in terms of the styles/techniques tought? And secondly, how does jujitsu differ from its offspring, Aikido...seeing as they both focus on throws, locks, pins, submissions?

Thanks


----------



## Chiduce (Sep 26, 2002)

Go to http://www.kiyojuteryu.org and click on Soke Articles. You will find the differences quite similiar, yet quite different.
Sincerely, In Humility;
Chiduce!


----------



## ace (Sep 27, 2002)

Im not to familar with Akido but i have 
been to & done some Ju Jitsu & Ninjistu

I think both are verry good Martial Arts.
Not that Akido is not i just have not done it.

My sugeston is try them both if U can
& deside what is best for U 
:asian: 
Primo


----------



## feintem (Sep 27, 2002)

A style is the way you do your hair. Find a system that is not stuck on tradition.Good an well rounded.Try Americian KENPO..


----------



## ace (Sep 28, 2002)

Me personaly I am cosintrating on M.M.A.
I am 1 - 0 with a win at 2:50 in the first round
By inside heel hook I have practise many Martial Arts.

& found that U cant depend on 1
U must work to be well Rounded.

& not bound at all.
And My hair is done nicely


 
Always Ready 
Primo


----------



## JDenz (Sep 29, 2002)

Ya your hair looks alot better then the Zack Morries look you trid to go for before lol.  
   About the stlyes I would say it depends on what you are looking for.  First you have to decide what you want of the art.  (fighting, kata, self defence, spiritiality, getting in shape)


----------



## ace (Sep 29, 2002)

My wife want's that look back.
She hate 's my Shamrock style side burns
& thinks i should be blond
 
Primo


----------



## J-kid (Oct 8, 2002)

Judo / Jujutsu / Ajw (American Jacket Wrestling) and wrestling,  So i am pritty good at grappling,


----------



## ace (Oct 8, 2002)

ME  to  Submisson Wrestling  
Ju Jitsu &  Modern Arnis  Ive also fought & won in MMA
   
:armed: 
Good Stuff


----------

